# Payload capacity of 2005 SE and some other questions



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

ok, long story short, I haul water for my acreagel, and have been for 1.5 years. Unfortunatly the payload capacity of the Frontier only allows me 132 gallons of water, (8.35 lbs a gallon) or thats what I haul. I get 44 gallons for .25 cents. The tank I use has the capacity of 300 gallons, but I know thats way over payload


So far I have been able to keep up by hauling 4 times a week, but I have to haul that many times because of the limited payload capacity.

So I got to thinking on how to increase my payload, and lower the number of trips a week to maybe even 2

But doing some digging I cant seem to get the correct info on payload.

1. Called the dealer, they said 900 lbs (seems fairly low - I may not know the exact number, but I do know its over 1000 lbs)
2. Looked it up on the Nissan website, it says 1250 lbs (but thats a 2010)
3. Looked at a few truck review sites, have varying information from 850 lbs up to 1350 lbs

So my first question is, what is the official payload of a 2005 Frontier SE 4 x 4 crew Cab - auto tranny I can see the info being varied my 100 lbs give or take, but some are different by 500 lbs, which is a lot for a mid size


Second question - Ive looked into upgrading the rear springs with something called Super Springs, which would increase the payload to 2000 lbs, allowing me to haul about 240 gallons, which would cut down for sure one trip, maybe 2.

Thing is with these Im looking at about $700 installed more or less. 

Am I better off to say the heck with it and just get a trailer. Sure they are about $1200 to $1500, but I would only have to haul 2 times a week. Downfall is I wouldnt be able to take the tank to work like I do know and just haul on the way home. Plus I could haul my quad too

Thought on this. Who here have used these super springs. Im sure they would come in handy as I haul a camping trailer to, and the extra payload would be nice. But if I increase the payload, dont I have to worry about modifying my brakes, etc, etc. I dont want to screw my truck up.

Sigh, somedays I wish I just got a full size. But then again I didnt know we were moving to an acreage when we bought it


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

1) Consult your owners manual for payload and towing capacity. Also, remember that the weight of passengers and stuff you throw behind the seats is part of your payload capacity.
2) Springs alone do not add to payload capacity. The ability of your brakes to stop the vehicle, the cooling capacity for the engine and transmission, and the basic strength of the driveline are all factors affecting payload (and towing) capability. The other downside of stiffer springs is a worse ride.
3) A trailer may be a better solution, but you need to consider the truck's towing capability. Also, the tongue weight is figured in your payload capacity.

Steve


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

azrocketman said:


> 1) Consult your owners manual for payload and towing capacity. Also, remember that the weight of passengers and stuff you throw behind the seats is part of your payload capacity.
> 2) Springs alone do not add to payload capacity. The ability of your brakes to stop the vehicle, the cooling capacity for the engine and transmission, and the basic strength of the driveline are all factors affecting payload (and towing) capability. The other downside of stiffer springs is a worse ride.
> 3) A trailer may be a better solution, but you need to consider the truck's towing capability. Also, the tongue weight is figured in your payload capacity.
> 
> Steve


1. Ill have to look tonight, just weird I get different numbers from various sources. Not worried anout weight of passengers, etc since it onyl me, and its only 5 miles, not 50. Although I wouldnt want to overload it all the time

2. These springs are basically for load leveling, and I as thinking if you increase the opayload, other stuff would have to be dealth with as well

3) Well the towing capacity is 6000 lbs, and hopefully a trailer wont add 1000 lbs of payload on the tongue


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

I have the original brochure for '05 if you're interested, but I will have to dig it out. As for increasing payload, might I suggest air bags for load leveling? Given the amount you stated I would imagine the ride would be terrible when you're empty with those springs. 

I used AirLift in the past and the adjustability on the fly is great. Last I heard that company did not make one for GenII Frontiers. Try searching the Firestone kit, runs about $300 installed w/o a compressor. A compressor is not needed though since you can air up like a tire easily. For comparison I paid about $100 for my AirLift w/compressor & no install. Might be worth a shot to give them a call? 

Possible you could consider a well?

Good Luck, Z


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Z_Rated said:


> I have the original brochure for '05 if you're interested, but I will have to dig it out. As for increasing payload, might I suggest air bags for load leveling? Given the amount you stated I would imagine the ride would be terrible when you're empty with those springs.
> 
> I used AirLift in the past and the adjustability on the fly is great. Last I heard that company did not make one for GenII Frontiers. Try searching the Firestone kit, runs about $300 installed w/o a compressor. A compressor is not needed though since you can air up like a tire easily. For comparison I paid about $100 for my AirLift w/compressor & no install. Might be worth a shot to give them a call?
> 
> ...


After doing some more reading and thinking last night I dont think Im going to go the Super Spring route. Sure it can increase the payload, but then the rest of the components are working harder to compensate. So really I increase one aspect of payload, but still overloading other parts.

I was thinking the air bags route to, but for the amount of payload I gain, is it worth the cost. 

Well would do no good, no water there, thats why we have a cistern.

I think the best route is a trailer. I need one anyway to haul my quad, and if I upgrade to a 500 gallon tank thats still 4000 lbs, way under the towing capacity of 6000 lbs.

Thanks for the help. Now off trailer shopping.

On a side note, how hard is it on the vehcile to go over payload by about 200 lbs for about 10 minutes 3 days a week.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

spidey said:


> On a side note, how hard is it on the vehcile to go over payload by about 200 lbs for about 10 minutes 3 days a week.


Probably no worse for the truck than a Big Mac and large fries is for you once a week.

Steve


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

azrocketman said:


> Probably no worse for the truck than a Big Mac and large fries is for you once a week.
> 
> Steve


Love that quote. Maybe Im just being to much of a wuss with my truck


----------

